# [Risolto]Problemi di CUPS

## Pr0v4

Torno alla ribalta!

 dopo il problema con clamAV, velocemente risolto  :Razz:  adesso trovo dei problemi nella configurazione della stampante!

Anzi sempre seguendo questa guida quando mi dice che posso contattare CUPS 

tramite

```
http://PrintServer:631
```

Ma al posto della pagina di cups mi trovo davanti a una pagina internet che mi ha trovato firefox tramite una ricerca svolta autonomamente su google. Adesso siccome ho seguito alla lettera la guida, e il file smb.conf é strutturato come nella guida, qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare come mai non riesco a trovarlo??

Ho giá controllato che cupsd sia avviato e in effetti lo é!!

Non saprei dovre aggrapparmi, avete mica qualche idea?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Ah scusatemi anche un'altra cosa, siccome io ho installato anche il pacchetto 

```
net-print/hpijs
```

 essendo propietario di una stampante hp, é necessario che mi scarichi il file .ppd dal sito, oppure dovrebbe esserci giá in quella collezione da me scaricata???

P.S. il modello é una HP psc 1210

Grazie a tutti in anticipo!!!Last edited by Pr0v4 on Tue Dec 20, 2005 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Act!

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anzi sempre seguendo questa guida quando mi dice che posso contattare CUPS 
> 
> tramite
> ...

 

Prova:

```
http://localhost:631
```

oppure

```
http://TUOINDIRIZZOIP:631
```

"PrintServer" deve essere il nome della tua macchina: o cambi il nome nella configurazione oppure la tua macchina la chiami così.

----------

## Pr0v4

capito, e infatti con quello ho risolto, grazie mille!!!

Adesso peró ho un nuovo dubbio...tramite l'interfaccia grafica non riesco a trovare voci relative all'installazione di una nuova stampante, e mi sono loggato come root al suo interno...

Quindi anche se vado a controllare Printers mi dice semplicemente che non é installata nessuna stampante, ma nessun bottone che permetta invece l'installazione di una nuova  :Surprised: 

Sareste mica cosí gentili da farmi capire come sia possibile installarne una nuova?

Grazie ancora!!

----------

## X-Act!

Non sona a casa e quindi non posso controllare, ma mi sembra di ricordare un banale tasto "add new printer".

Se davvero non c'è (e non è un problema di permessi perche sei root) a naso direi che possa essere qualche problema di configurazione, ma senza guardarlo non saprei dirti di più...

Se non risolvi prima, magari stasera ci do un'occhiata e vedo se mi viene in mente qualcosa!

----------

## Pr0v4

Purtroppo a dire il vero quel tasto non lo trovo....

Eppure se non mi sbaglio come root mi dovrei essere loggato visto che non mi ha piú chiesto niente per i permessi; il fatto é che propio quel bottone non lo trovo!!!

Altra cosa strana é il fatto che quando clicco su software, mi manda al suito cups.org cerco i driver per la mia stampante ma propio non me li trova, in qualsiasi linguaggio, non mi sono fermato a cercarli in ita....

Mah cose strane capitano,,,,

Cmq la mia domanda é sempre, ma se mi scarico il file ppd come suggerito, nonostante abbia giá scaricato il pacchetto pertinente alla mia stampante, potrei risolvere qualcosa??

----------

## lavish

Printers -> Add Printer

c'è?

----------

## Pr0v4

no lavish non lo vedo....

Se volete vi posso postare cups.conf e smb.conf, aspetto il vostro via per non star a riempire il forum inutilmente, tante volte non servissero...

----------

## lavish

Non ho capito cosa c'entra samba...   :Question: 

----------

## Pr0v4

Lavish scusami ma sinceramente neanche io  :Razz: 

Il fatto é che sto seguendo una giuda che dovrebbe riuscire a farmi configurare Samba, ClamAV e CUPS. Quindi pensavo che andesse bene... Tutto qua.

E siccome poi la stampante andava messa in rete per essere condivisa anche con Win pensavo che potesse generare problemi anche quello tutto qua, allora vado semplicemente di cups.conf??

----------

## lavish

Non mi pare che avessi specificato che dovevi usare la stampante in una rete mista... ad ogni modo anche in reti miste si può molto spesso evitare di usare samba se serve solo la condivisione di stampanti.

Intanto pensa a far funzionare la stampante in locale, poi condividerla è un passo successivo.

Ti consiglio questa guida -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml

Ciao!

----------

## Bionicle

ciao, 

sotto http://localhost:631/printers c'é il tastino per aggiungere una stampante.

se effettivamente non c'é non so che dire.

per configurarla ho creato questa breve guida http://www.utenti.lycos.it/falsochiodino/Linux/stampare.pdf

prova a vedere se ti é utile e se riesci a configurarla.

----------

## lavish

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> per configurarla ho creato questa breve guida http://www.utenti.lycos.it/falsochiodino/Linux/stampare.pdf

 

Direi di provare con la doc ufficiale prima  :Wink: 

----------

## Bionicle

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Bionicle wrote:*   per configurarla ho creato questa breve guida http://www.utenti.lycos.it/falsochiodino/Linux/stampare.pdf 
> 
> Direi di provare con la doc ufficiale prima 

 

concordo pienamente era solo un supporto in più.

----------

## Pr0v4

Sto seguendo la guida suggerita da lavish, ma mi trovo bloccato su questo comando

```
cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 
```

Allora la mia stampante é usb, e quindi penso che la directory vada bene, ho controllato dsmeg e é andato tutto a buon fine, la stampante la sente!

Ma una volta lanciato quel comando la stampante non parte.

ho tentato anche di aggiungere ^L (Cotrol L) ma con scarsi risultati, visto che mi dice:

```
cat: ^L: No such file or directory

```

Non so se sono stupido io e leggo male oppure se c'é qualcosa che non va nel mio pc!!!

altro esperimento

```
cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0^L

```

La mia stampante é una HP psc 1210, e quindi sentendola non capisco perché non deve partire la stampa anche aggiungendo anche il Control L.

Qualcuno ha mica un'idea sull'accaduto??

----------

## lavish

Anche io ho un'hp psc (1510). Non funziona neppure a me la stampa in quel modo, vai pure avanti quindi  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ehm, ora mi sono accorto che la guida italiana non è aggiornata dal 2004... fai affidamento a questa allora: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

Scusami se non me ne sono accorto subito   :Confused: 

----------

## Pr0v4

lavish ma scherzi, il tuo aiuto sta diventando preziosissimo!!! Altro che scuse per la correzione  :Razz: 

Cmq ragazzi riprendendo il discorso, non sono ancora riuscito ad installare la mia stampante!!!!

Mi manca totalmente il pulsante Add Printers per poterla installare, e adesso che faccio???

Come posso capire se sono amministratore o meno??

Nel senso io il login all'interfaccia lo faccio, se lo beve senza neanche fiatare, ma quel benedetto pulsante non salta fuori!!!

Qualcuno ha mica qualche idea? che ho tentato di trovare notizie in rete ma niente...

----------

## PboY

prova ad andare qui ( http://localhost:631/printers ) e farci un bello screenshot di quello che vedi ...

----------

## Pr0v4

Allora ragazzi sinceramente purtroppo non saprei dove postarvi lo screen shot, ma vi giuro che il pulsante non c'é; tramite l'aiuto di un amico ieri sera in chat, siamo comunque riusciti a capire che se vado all'indirizzo http://localhost:631/admin/?op=add-printer funziona come se pigio il pulsante, la cosa strana é che non lo trovo  :Razz: 

Cmq adesso ho questa benedetta pagina che mi permette di installare la stampante! solo che é emersa una cosa, siccome i modelli psc della HP sono modelli multifunzione, mi hanno suggerito di installarmi le hplip, che dice riesce a gestire varie cose delle stampanti hp multifunzione (tra l'altro ho notato che la flau USE scanner non é selezionata, l'attivo da package.use???); fatto sta che mi viene bloccato il download perché dice che va in conflitto con le hpijs, che faccio disinstallo quest'ultime per lasciare il posto agli altri? La stampa in teoria dovrebbe andare???

Grazie ancora dell'aiuto bimbi!!!

----------

## lavish

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> Allora ragazzi sinceramente purtroppo non saprei dove postarvi lo screen shot

 

http://imageshack.us/

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> mi hanno suggerito di installarmi le hplip, che dice riesce a gestire varie cose delle stampanti hp multifunzione (tra l'altro ho notato che la flau USE scanner non é selezionata, l'attivo da package.use???); fatto sta che mi viene bloccato il download perché dice che va in conflitto con le hpijs, che faccio disinstallo quest'ultime per lasciare il posto agli altri?

 

Sì, disinstalla i drivers hpijs e usa gli hplip

----------

## Pr0v4

Ragazzuoli allora grazie a lavish ho postato l'immagine, si trova qui come purtroppo potete notare l'assenza del tasto Add Printers non é una mia semplice svista, ma manca propio del tutto!! 

Cmq adesso come suggerito da lavish tolgo hpijs per mettere le hplip, poi tenteró nuovamente con l'installazione della stampante; intanto volevo ringraziarvi tutti per la vostra disponibilitá!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT

Nonostante tutto, tramite il link che mi dovrebbe far installare la stampante, é il percorso a cui punta il bottone add printers, ho compilati i primi tre campi come suggerito dal'how to passatomi da lavish, e poi ho fatto tutto come da how to.

Funziona!!! Almeno, la stampa della pagina di prova é andata a buon fine!!! adesso provo a vedere se posso stampare anche con programmi tipo openoffice et simila!

Se avró qualche problema toglieró il tag risolto e mi rifaró a questo 3d!!

Grazie veramente a tutti che mi avete aiutato!!!

----------

## Pr0v4

Anzi purtroppo nuovi problemi affliggono questo thread!!

Installando le hplip, sono venuto a conoscenza che mi ha anche installato un pannello per controllare lo stato della stampante, visto nel menú sono stato tentato di avviarlo, ci clicco sopra e non parte niente  :Surprised: 

Ancora piú incuriosito controllo a dove punta l'icona, scopro che la posizione é:

```
/usr/share/hplip/toolbox
```

Allora decido di avviarlo da terminale per controllare se c'é qualche errore, sorpresa delle sorprese ecco che cosa mi restituisce:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/hplip/toolbox", line 41, in ?

    import base.async_qt as async

  File "/usr/share/hplip/base/async_qt.py", line 85, in ?

    from qt import *

ImportError: No module named qt
```

Questo errore é indipendente che lo avvii da utente che da root; ma vuole per forza le qt installate???

nel senso io sono un utilizzatore di gtk, uso gnome o xfce, quindi per far funzionare questo pannello devo 'sporcare' il mio sistema con una libreria che utilizza solamente questo programma???

P.S. Le stampe con i vari editor funzionano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

hptoolbox è realizzato in qt, quindi ti servono se proprio lo vuoi

Ma non è di gran utilità, le stesse cose le puoi fare command-line, quindi puoi anche lasciar perdere  :Wink: 

----------

## Pr0v4

Allora metto il tag risolto  :Razz: 

----------

